# FS: reineckii, Marsilea hirsuta,Staurogyne sp, Tiger Lotus... PICS



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

For pickup only, please send me a PM if you are interested.

Plants:
Tiger Lotus Med $5

Staurogyne sp. 100+ stems $20 SOLD
Hydrocotyle verticillata 1 bunch (20+ stems) $3 SOLD
Echinodorus 'Kleiner Bar" 1 small plantlet $5 SOLD
Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' 1 bunch (5 stems) $5Sold
Marsilea hirsuta (aquatic four leaf clover ) 10" by 10" thick carpet I have 2 avaliable $15ea SOLD

PICS:
1=Staurogyne sp, 2=Hydrocotyle verticillata, 3=Nymphaea zenkeri (Tiger Lotus)









1=Samolus valerandi(GONE), 2=Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)Sold









Multiple Echinodorus 'Kleiner Bar" plant-lets with clover(Marsilea hirsuta) carpet under them much thicker now.









My tank:


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

beautiful tank!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Nick always has beautiful and healthy plants. Love the new scape!


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Seriously great looking tank. 

What is the plant you have stuck on the wood just to the left of the red center plant?


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I have several different things growing on that piece of drift wood. At the top the big tufts are Fissidens fontanus moss, growing up the sides I have Java Moss, and on the far left of the drift wood close to the bottom I have some 
Staurogyne sp. I have one pot of clover sitting on it in the picture but it is not attached to the wood it was just stored there till I sold it.



WCL said:


> Seriously great looking tank.
> 
> What is the plant you have stuck on the wood just to the left of the red center plant?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I love your tank! I'm just starting to grow some plants and I really like Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia). I have over 3w/g but I'm not considering CO2 in near future. Do you think it would be ok in my tank?


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

It all depends on the tanks parameters and I wouldn't be able to tell you only knowing that you have 3 wpg of light. I run .9wpg for the first four hours and 1.8wpg for the last 4 hours. I also use a tone of CO2 and ferts.
My guess is no unless you have some experience with aquatic plants already.

Nic



> I love your tank! I'm just starting to grow some plants and I really like Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia). I have over 3w/g but I'm not considering CO2 in near future. Do you think it would be ok in my tank?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

what type of lighting do you have on it? what brand? a bit curious, thats an awesome tank
!


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I am using a 4 bulb Tek t5ho light setup with two 10000K bulbs and two 6700k bulbs.



Nanokid said:


> what type of lighting do you have on it? what brand? a bit curious, thats an awesome tank
> !


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

nmullens said:


> I have several different things growing on that piece of drift wood. At the top the big tufts are Fissidens fontanus moss, growing up the sides I have Java Moss, and on the far left of the drift wood close to the bottom I have some
> Staurogyne sp. I have one pot of clover sitting on it in the picture but it is not attached to the wood it was just stored there till I sold it.


Thanks nmullens. I really like Fissidens, have to try to find some. Again, beautiful tank. The purples and reds and general variety of color and layout is wicked.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

bump, trimmed my Staurogyne sp patch and I have a tone for sale. Also change some prices.


----------

